# Here we go again! :)



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I've made it a year without obsessing over getting a new tank...until today.  I got a 10 gallon tank a while ago and when I did, it was a toss-up between what fish to put in it. I opted for tropical fish. Well, I have always liked black moors (I like big fish  ) and I literally cannot fit another tank and stand into my room, so I thought maybe I could put it on my dresser. It is solid wood, so I would think it would be okay. I just wouldn't want it to start to bow under all that weight.  Anyone ever do this before?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

10 Gallons is far too small for any goldfish sadly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

djembekah said:


> 10 Gallons is far too small for any goldfish sadly
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really don't think so, and not to seem rude here, but that is not what I am having a question about.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

As long as it's solid wood that's fine! On my tall dresser I have my 10 gallon and a 3 gallon and so far so good!


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh! Excellent!  This make me so excited!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, since you are asking in a fish care forum, I feel obligated to tell you that 10 gallons will not keep a goldfish alive and happy. 20 gallons for one, 30 for two... Its really not about what you think, it's about what's good for the fish. A filled ten gallon is 100lbs, and with gravel etc its probably 110-120. Sit on your dresser, does it feel sturdy?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

@MattsBettas: have u ever had a goldfish?


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ten gallon really isn't good for a gold fish. I had several of them. They die short lives. They will only live two years at max in a ten, provided you do water changes once a week.

Because all Gold fish produce more ammonia and nitrates then other fish. Thus the higher gallon per fish with these guys. You would eventually kill him with a slow and painful ammonia induced death....

Think tiny cup with walmart Betta..... That are slowly dieing because of there cruel conditions....

As for the stand, sure. Mine is a solid Oak night stand, it holds a ten gallon fish tank quite nicely.

If you like Large fish, but only want a ten gallon. Upsidedown catfish get 4 inches and min is a ten. also a male dwarf Gourami is also a min of ten.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My two dressers successfully hold one ten gallon each, and they aren't even solid wood! I think yours would be fine, but I agree with the "sit on it" statement


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, I have.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Just trying to help you avoid animal cruelty


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Tropical said:


> I really don't think so, and not to seem rude here, but that is not what I am having a question about.


This is a fish care forum. We are the kind of people who will speak up when we see a fish in an improper environment. We only do it because we care about fish and we don't want someone else to see this and get the wrong idea. 

A 10 gal is too small to be a lifetime home for a goldfish. This is a simple fact; no goldfish-knowledgeable person will denounce this. This is especially true of a moor as they tend to get larger than ranchu or ryukin. That fish should hit 8 inches and live for 10-15 years. It will not achieve this in a 10 gallon tank even with twice weekly water changes. Most fully grown goldfish couldn't turn around in a tank like that let alone swim. Goldfish produce more ammonia than a fish of corresponding size. Instead of passive transport like bettas and tetra, goldfish actively pump ammonia from their gills. This enables them to survive in worse environments than most other fish. _But surviving isn't thriving._ 

I highly suggest that you return the goldfish until you can get a larger tank for one. 40+ gallons are best. Another betta is a much better choice for a 10 gal.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm gonna post some advice about strengthening dressers that my geeky engineer father taught me. A way to prevent bowing is to find a very sturdy piece of wood that is at least 1 inch thick and not plywood and place that on top of the dresser. This evenly distributes the weight of the fish tanks to prevent the bowing. It will also protect your dresser surface from accidental spills. I used a bookshelf purchased from the Billy storage series at Ikea. A pack of two cost like $9.99 or something and they come in different colors so one should match your dresser. Make sure whatever piece of wood you get is wide and large enough to fit the tank. It doens't necessarily have to fit the width and length of the dresser, just the tank.


----------

